# Aqua Blue Sports' New Bikes!



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Whoa, I did not see this one coming at all. The luddites and traditionalists are going to lose it over this one. Pass the popcorn.... 

Aqua Blue Sport to compete on 3T Strada disc bike with 1x drivetrain in 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, I guess they don't have any sprinters on that team? And just don't expect to compete in steep climbs or on fast downhill attacks?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Migen21 said:


> Wow, I guess they don't have any sprinters on that team? And just don't expect to compete in steep climbs or on fast downhill attacks?


Their gear range should be fine.

The bike uses the new Sram XDR freehub body, so there's no lockring on the cassette and they can go as low as a 9 tooth cog. They can make the large cog as large as they want too. 3T is making custom cassettes.

Problem is the gaps between the gears.

I like the team a lot, I hope this works out for them.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Seems like the Luddites were right. 12 gears are more than plenty


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ha! That's a good 'un, den bakker.

One of the guys in my club is the Scandinavian rep for 3T. He's talking about a rather wonky 12 speed cassette, with an "overdrive" 9 toooth cog and a "granny" 40, and 10 more normally spaced gears between.
Interesting bike, the 3T Strada. Like a mutant Cervélo S5.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice to see someone other than Specialized daring to be different in the markeplace.

Hey I raced on 12 and 14 gears, as did all the pros in the late 80s early 90s - as that was with effectively only 8 unique gears due to overlap. They should be able to manage the gearing needs, albeit need to change them to suit each race. And I think they will need 2x11 climbing bikes still if they want to do grand tours - but the teams have separate climbing bikes already anyways.

will be interesting to see if the team actually tries to prove the hype of the large dia tire being more aero and lower rolling resistance - despite being heavier.

but oh my the Strada is odd looking and priced extremely high, S-Works territory for a company new to making frames (iirc)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

So Team Aqua Blue is sporting...red bikes?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Nice to see someone other than Specialized daring to be different in the markeplace.
> 
> Hey I raced on 12 and 14 gears, as did all the pros in the late 80s early 90s - as that was with effectively only 8 unique gears due to overlap. They should be able to manage the gearing needs, albeit need to change them to suit each race. And I think they will need 2x11 climbing bikes still if they want to do grand tours - but the teams have separate climbing bikes already anyways.
> 
> ...


But if they go with 3T as a bike sponsor, this and the Exploro are their only options. The company doesn't produce a pure lightweight climbing bike. I guess they could also use the Open U.P. since basically the same people own that company too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> So Team Aqua Blue is sporting...red bikes?


C'mon man, their kits aren't even aqua blue. You also know most teams paint their bikes to match their kits each season anyway. For the record though, Lotto NL Jumbo's Bianchi's don't match their kits either.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> C'mon man, their kits aren't even aqua blue. You also know most teams paint their bikes to match their kits each season anyway. For the record though, Lotto NL Jumbo's Bianchi's don't match their kits either.


Their bibs are blue, at least. I will say...whomever designed their (2017) kits deserves a raise. Classy. Minimal. Easily spotted. Home run of kit design. Were it not for the cost, I might consider getting a kit.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> But if they go with 3T as a bike sponsor, this and the Exploro are their only options. The company doesn't produce a pure lightweight climbing bike. I guess they could also use the Open U.P. since basically the same people own that company too.


some have suggested they might go to rebranded Cervelo for climbing bikes that can fit a 2x drivetrain. being as the 3T bike maker was co founder of Cervelo


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Marc said:


> Their bibs are blue, at least. I will say...whomever designed their (2017) kits deserves a raise. Classy. Minimal. Easily spotted. Home run of kit design. Were it not for the cost, I might consider getting a kit.


What do you consider expensive for a cycling jersey?

They seem to be fairly inexpensive as team jerseys go. ~$53 US (44 euros)

https://www.aquabluesport.com/clothing/aqua-blue-sport-official-team-jersey-essential-line


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> some have suggested they might go to rebranded Cervelo for climbing bikes that can fit a 2x drivetrain. being as the 3T bike maker was co founder of Cervelo


That would be interesting to see a pro team have a sponsorship/supply agreement with two different bike companies. While he helped create Cervelo, it's now owned by Pon Holdings.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

it is not uncommon at all for pro teams to purchase rival components and frames, then whitewash them or black out logos.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Migen21 said:


> What do you consider expensive for a cycling jersey?
> 
> They seem to be fairly inexpensive as team jerseys go. ~$53 US (44 euros)
> 
> https://www.aquabluesport.com/clothing/aqua-blue-sport-official-team-jersey-essential-line


Derp. I was thinking the pre-Brexit exchange rates.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wish they would have sponsored a different team to be honest.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Marc said:


> Derp. I was thinking the pre-Brexit exchange rates.


the dollar is playing catchup better hurry


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> it is not uncommon at all for pro teams to purchase rival components and frames, then whitewash them or black out logos.


Not frames, not these days. Bike sponsors contribute too much to the operation now. They're not going for that.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Sadly, this team isn't getting much respect from the race organizers...

https://twitter.com/RickDelaneyABS/status/983669891910729728/photo/1

I was kinda pulling for them to be successful, if for no other reason than they are willing to buck tradition a bit.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Finx said:


> Sadly, this team isn't getting much respect from the race organizers...
> 
> https://twitter.com/RickDelaneyABS/status/983669891910729728/photo/1
> 
> I was kinda pulling for them to be successful, if for no other reason than they are willing to buck tradition a bit.


Well that is crap.

I guess the ASO and UCI expect 8-rider limits to make things interesting on non-mountain stages....Yea I'll call BS on that one right now.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

As soon as two Spanish continental teams moved up to the Pro Continental level any hope they had for a bid to la Vuelta disappeared. La Vuelta prefers to take "home" teams as their wild card teams and Cofidis is one of la Vuelta's main sponsors, plus they signed the Herrada brothers during the transfer season. Thus the 4 invites to la Vuelta. Giro is similar in typically preferring Italian wild card teams over anyone else. Also both of those races rely much more heavily on their home fans than international fans whereas the Tour is more international but still prefers French teams for Wild Card invites. Also Tour of California is going to give wild cards to US based teams if they can and 3 US based Continental teams moved up to the Pro Continental team level during the off season.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Marc said:


> Well that is crap.
> 
> I guess the ASO and UCI expect 8-rider limits to make things interesting on non-mountain stages....Yea I'll call BS on that one right now.


They ride LBL (organized by those meanie beanie ASO), Amstel, tour de suisse, and quite some HC races this spring. 
16 on the european tour ranking. 
Not sure what they expected.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

For the few folks who will wander in and read this, I would like to give a quick review on the 3T Strada that Aquablue is riding. 
I have taken delivery of my own Strada and find it superior in every way to my previous steed. (Wilier Cento10 Air) 
I was really worried about the gearing but after much deliberation I settled on a 48t up front and an 11-40 in the rear. In over 400 miles I have never lacked for a gear. Yes the step up between gears is bigger but I was used to it after the first ride. 
Handling and ride on the 28mm tyres is phenomenal, along with the disc brakes it makes for a very confidence inspiring and planted ride. 
I know that there is always a placebo effect with a new steed but when the blokes I have been riding with for eons are complaining about the speed, you know there is something real happening. One of the amigos threw a leg over my bike for 15 minutes and ordered his own that very afternoon. It really must be experienced to appreciate.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tou...ical-costs-christian-a-shot-at-stage-victory/


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

den bakker said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tou...ical-costs-christian-a-shot-at-stage-victory/


not endearing endorsement for the Strada when the team is blasting it.
I wonder if Aqua Blue will be riding a different bike next season. Sounds like they're begging 3T to terminate them!


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

It appears like that in addition to getting chain drop problems because of clutch tension failures, the team and the mechanics don’t like the extra workload of having to change chainrings (and sometimes cassettes) as well as chain lengths depending on the terrain of the stage .... and having to do this for every bike including spares

There is certainly a big push for 1x from some suppliers and sponsored “YouTube” channels and some pushback from others. Who knows? Maybe it’s OK for flat-ish or reasonably undulating stuff but not up to the demands of the alpine GT-type stages with extreme ascents, descents and valleys in between where you need low gears, high gears and also close gears for some of the valley sections

It certainly doesn’t seem to be giving any gains (marginal or otherwise) to Aqua Blue


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

den bakker said:


> Tour de Suisse: Bike mechanical costs Christian a shot at stage victory | Cyclingnews.com



LOL...hear I keep hearing about how 1X solves dropped chains. Funny that.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> LOL...hear I keep hearing about how 1X solves dropped chains. Funny that.


Who says that? 1x drivetrains were the reason clutch derailers were invented. They will almost always be worse at chain retention then a bike with a FD. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tfinator said:


> Who says that? 1x drivetrains were the reason clutch derailers were invented. They will almost always be worse at chain retention then a bike with a FD.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Lots of 1x evangelist types. RBR tends not to see it as much, due to its low traffic. BikeForums and cycling reddit subs see it a fair bit, both have more traffic in an afternoon than RBR sees in a week.

Then again...cynics do say that the reason 1x is being hawked by SRAM is because SRAM can't make an FD shift decently  (cxwrench will come at me in 5...4...3...2...)


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Lots of 1x evangelist types. RBR tends not to see it as much, due to its low traffic. BikeForums and cycling reddit subs see it a fair bit, both have more traffic in an afternoon than RBR sees in a week.
> 
> Then again...cynics do say that the reason 1x is being hawked by SRAM is because SRAM can't make an FD shift decently  (cxwrench will come at me in 5...4...3...2...)


None of those guys are mtbrs I guess. Otherwise they would remember countless threads of "how do I keep my chain on my 1x drivetrain?" And the numerous devices to do so (before NW chainrings and clutches we're a thing).

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Have any of you guys owned a 1x drive train, road or MTB? 

I have been riding a 1x MTB for almost 10 years and I recently purchased the 3T Strada and have about 2000 miles logged. 

I have never dropped the chain on the MTB. I did drop the chain on the Strada when I bunny hopped a curb, other than that it has been great. 

I love the bike, but if my livelyhood was determined by a bike I would want it to be flawless so I can understand why the AquaBlue lads are upset. I think it was Cancellara that lost a race because of his early Di2 and the subsequent maligning of that product. Look where that has gone. 

I will continue to live happily in my 1x universe, you guys can feel free to pursue your theories. But until you swing a leg over the Strada for an extended period you will never really know.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't have any real details, but based on the description, it sounds like the bike itself is fine. The problem send to be related to the integrity of the SRAM RD.

I have a SRAM 1x setup on one bike (mechanical), and I don't love it. All of my other bikes are some flavor of Di2. 

The mechanical 1x shifts well enough most of the time, but If my livelihood depended on my bike, I would not choose SRAM ( if I had a choice).


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Marc said:


> LOL...hear I keep hearing about how 1X solves dropped chains. Funny that.


They do if its a narrow-wide chainring. Anyone know if they're using these? I haven't actually checked. I tried 1x on my mtb on the stock 2x crank and the chain dropped constantly. After throwing on a proper 1x crank I've never had a dropped chain even without the clutch on.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

El Scorcho said:


> I will continue to live happily in my 1x universe, you guys can feel free to pursue your theories. But until you swing a leg over the Strada for an extended period you will never really know.


I'm honestly not sure the Strada is legal in the USA to consumers....BMC just had to do a recall of tight-tire-clearance TT-bikes due to...guess what...lack of tire clearance. Chatting about it on Reddit and I gather there's statutory law about required tire clearance in the USA (something like at least 5mm)

https://cpofficial.com/bmc-announce-recall-for-tt-model-after-hazardous-tyre-clearance-issue/

And the Strada doesn't look like it has much more room. Someone wants to front me the $$$$ for a Strada I'll happily throw a leg over it. No way in hell am I paying sticker for that frameset.



Fajita Dave said:


> They do if its a narrow-wide chainring. Anyone know if they're using these? I haven't actually checked. I tried 1x on my mtb on the stock 2x crank and the chain dropped constantly. After throwing on a proper 1x crank I've never had a dropped chain even without the clutch on.



Ofc....pro team mechanics...I'd think even if 3T/SRAM didn't provide wide/narrow rings (a monumentally stupid thing for SRAM not to do), they'd get them themselves.

https://cdn-cyclingtips.pressidium.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/IMG_1430.jpg

Looks narrow-wide to me. And the reviewer says as such. From:

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/02/aqua-blue-sport-3t-strada-pro-bike-lasse-norman-hansen/

https://yaffa-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/...03_999071776897750_8518680297948423692_n2.jpg


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

3T have just announced the Strada Due and, yes, it is a 2x !,

https://mailchi.mp/3t.bike/new-bike-launch-only-for-3t-newsletter-readers?e=408d39aca5


----------

